# Fuel & Expense Receipts



## Mile (Jul 15, 2017)

Do you keep the fuel receipt after you lodge a BAS? ATO haven't asked me for the receipts at all.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You need to keep the receipts and other records for at least four years after lodging the BAS.

See https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Bus...)/Lodging-and-paying-your-BAS/Record-keeping/.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Mile said:


> Do you keep the fuel receipt after you lodge a BAS? ATO haven't asked me for the receipts at all.


Jack Malarkey is correct, applies to all business related expenses not just Fuel.

Just out of curiosity, did you claim the full amount of GST shown on the fuel receipt or a calculated portion inline with your vehicle logbook business percentage?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Instyle said:


> Jack Malarkey is correct, applies to all business related expenses not just Fuel.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you claim the full amount of GST shown on the fuel receipt or a calculated portion inline with your vehicle logbook business percentage?


You could legally claim a 100% GST credit if all the fuel went towards Ubering. The rules for claiming GST credits are different to the rules for income tax deductions.


----------



## MrsDaisy (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi all, 

When you say you have to keep (or at least should) all the receipts for fuel, etc. you mean keeping the actual paper receipt? Or is it enough to take a photo of the receipt? I hate collecting heaps of paper.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

MrsDaisy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When you say you have to keep (or at least should) all the receipts for fuel, etc. you mean keeping the actual paper receipt? Or is it enough to take a photo of the receipt? I hate collecting heaps of paper.


You can keep records electronically, but they must be readily accessible. You should also be very careful as it's easy to lose your records in a hard drive crash, etc. Personally, I keep electronic records with copies stored locally and on various cloud services as a backup.


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

I use the ATO My Deductions App to keep a log book and track income and expenses.

It lets you take a photo of the receipt as you add it and allows you to sort your expenses into MV Expenses. Repairs and Maintenance and Others.

It's so easy to use, you can do it On the spot and throw away the receipt.

I back it up monthly and start a new Log Book every BAS quarter. I can do BAS in a few minutes.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

I scan and keep them.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

mistareno said:


> I use the ATO My Deductions App to keep a log book and track income and expenses.
> 
> It lets you take a photo of the receipt as you add it and allows you to sort your expenses into MV Expenses. Repairs and Maintenance and Others.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't ditch the paper receipts until you've safely backed up. You have a month where you can lose your evidence of expenditure.


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> You shouldn't ditch the paper receipts until you've safely backed up. You have a month where you can lose your evidence of expenditure.


My photos are stored in a secure cloud.

I'd have to lose my phone AND the cloud would have to have an unprecedented data loss.

If both those things somehow happen, you could still use bank records.

Pre-cloud i used to put all my receipts in a box, but now I don't bother.


----------



## UberSyd (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep i dont have pile of receipts (most fade) anymore.. soon as i get it i use scanning app on my phone and then upload it to the cloud. Cloud files also sync on my computer at home.. so 3 copies. For android I use TinyScanner pro. It is easy to use and can take pics from an angle and it straightens it and lets you choose from black and white, colour, pdf or jpeg. Can also upload to most clouds straight from this app.


----------



## MrsDaisy (Feb 24, 2018)

Okay, one more, probably stupid sounding question: 
Do I have to ask for a "special" kind of receipt when buying fuel for example? In my country of origin if you want a receipt that is good for tax purposes, you need to tell this to the cashier and they add your name and/or address to the receipt. This way the taxation office can see that the receipts are really yours and not someone else's. I hope I make sense. Sorry, I'm from overseas and I have no clue how these things go here.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

MrsDaisy said:


> Okay, one more, probably stupid sounding question:
> Do I have to ask for a "special" kind of receipt when buying fuel for example? In my country of origin if you want a receipt that is good for tax purposes, you need to tell this to the cashier and they add your name and/or address to the receipt. This way the taxation office can see that the receipts are really yours and not someone else's. I hope I make sense. Sorry, I'm from overseas and I have no clue how these things go here.


Ask for a 'tax invoice'. I have included above an example of a tax invoice for a fuel purchase.

It doesn't need to have your name and address on it.


----------



## Everything is Uberific (Apr 15, 2018)

Most service station receipts will be ok. Just make sure the Receipt has the stores ABN number, date and address. The logbook will verify the purchase is for business purchase.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Scan them and keep the files in a free Dropbox or OneDrive folder.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mistareno said:


> My photos are stored in a secure cloud.
> 
> I'd have to lose my phone AND the cloud would have to have an unprecedented data loss.
> 
> ...


I've *always *had my head in the clouds, so I'm safe. 

.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Mile said:


> Do you keep the fuel receipt after you lodge a BAS? ATO haven't asked me for the receipts at all.


For the fuel you don't need to keep the receipts if you don't want to . You can just estimate base on the km you travelled during the year . If the ato want to audit you they would have done it within a years . To get an audit from the ato you must be exaggerating your claim very high as compare to everyone else.


----------

